# Metal roofing tools



## RooferD (Aug 25, 2011)

What kind of specials tools are required for metal roofing? I would imagine the supplier would drop off the material and maybe get it to the roof. But maybe not I could see the sheets setting sail as I write this. So is there a conveyor system for this because it seems that the pieces would be brought up as needed and who wants that much ladder time? I have installed one metal roof on a pole barn and all I needed was a set of sheers and some rubber grommet screws. Can it be this easy to also install on a home? Is anybody familiar with San Jose roofing contractors because I have been considering using them?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

RooferD said:


> What kind of specials tools are required for metal roofing? I would imagine the supplier would drop off the material and maybe get it to the roof. But maybe not I could see the sheets setting sail as I write this. So is there a conveyor system for this because it seems that the pieces would be brought up as needed and who wants that much ladder time? I have installed one metal roof on a pole barn and all I needed was a set of sheers and some rubber grommet screws. *Can it be this easy to also install on a home*?


NO!!!

If the Neoprene Gasketed screw system that you installed on a pole bard are an exposed fastening system, then that roof is guaranteed to leak once the neoprene breaks down from the UV rays.

There are MANY types of systems to familiarize yourself with.

I would suggest as a starting point, to order the manufacturers catalogues from MBCI, Metal Building Components Incorporated and also, PAC CLAD Systems, which is Peterson Aluminum Corporation.

Then there are also the pre-shaped tile and shake and shingle style metal roofing systems, plus so many more.

Ed


----------



## mrpink7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ed the Roofer said:


> NO!!!
> 
> If the Neoprene Gasketed screw system that you installed on a pole bard are an exposed fastening system, then that roof is guaranteed to leak once the neoprene breaks down from the UV rays.
> 
> ...


 
I needed help with this too so thanks for that Ed 

http://www.laddersukdirect.co.uk


----------



## bindiyadoss (Nov 11, 2011)

I did not get any response in "roofing" so I will try it here:

What is the proper tool for cutting painted, ribbed metal roofing material?

Will be cutting to length and making angle cuts for valleys.

scaffolds | scaffolding sales


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hear somebody makes a shear. 
I mark the panels and cut them with my snips, and sometimes with my Bosch Nibbler. Scratches won't matter because the edge gets folded under and hooked to the locking strip installed in the valley.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They also make blades for skill saw's and special saws for cutting metal. Plus side to this is you can cut a few sheets at the same time. The down side to a skill saw with a metal blade is the chips being thrown everywhere.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

snips and nibblers..:thumbup: and a tape..


----------



## P&P Power (Dec 29, 2011)

*P&P Power Rotary Cutter*

Our company specializes in power rotary cutters. They are much like the Black and Decker 7975 rotary cutters, but with many upgrades. We hope to offer sales to the public later this year. To stay posted visit our website. This tool does not create heat like a saw blade does, nor does it create jagged edges like hand and power shears do. And, yes it will cut smoothly over the ribs. Our website will be updated with more information soon, along with pictures. We have successfully built our prototype tool in the last few days, and will begin advertising soon.
www.pandppower.com


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Interloc said:


> snips and nibblers..:thumbup: and a tape..


Measure twice on the roof, twice on the pan, then offset snips for the short cuts (across a pan) and nibblers for the rip. I have a Bosch and it has been very reliable.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Shear59 said:


> I noticed the guys who were asking about roofing tools for specific panel profiles, and I work with Swenson Shear. We make shears for cutting nearly any exposed fastener profile at any angle. Check us out at www.swensonshear.com.


Very nice link. Very nice equipment.


----------



## kudzuconstruction (Jan 5, 2012)

Tools are not the issue. knowing how to use them is the bigger concern, if you are cutting valleys, or working with many ridges,, consult a professional. it will be worth the extra money. Also, they can probably get a better price on supplies and make up some of their own cost.


http://www.kudzuconstruction.com


----------



## karankundra (Nov 28, 2011)

There’s a few tools that will make your job easier and quicker. Nothing too expensive but something you’ll be glad you have for the job.nd many tools are used in metal roofing that i.e
1)Patented aviation snips power tool 
2)Power tools heavy duty electric shears 
3) the diffrent tools are used in roof <a href=http://www.pioneercaps.in/> *tiles in India</a>* to select from.


----------



## Guttersmiths (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup, snips and nibblers. I've been wondering about the Swenson shear.


----------



## lowndes roofing (Oct 17, 2012)

dewalt make a power shear, besides drills its our most used power tool.
as for screws and rubber washers its all we use here for steel roofing, installed correctly they cause no problems.


----------



## P&PPower (Nov 27, 2012)

*VING Cutter*

We designed and are now producing the VING Cutter.

The P&P Power VING (Versatile Innovative Non-Galling) Cutter revolutionizes the way people cut sheet metal, namely metal roofing. The VING is as easy to use as a jigsaw, and is much safer. The VING will handle over the rib metal roofing applications up to 24 gauge, and goes all the way up to 20 gauge on straight cuts (thicker material upon request). The VING does not create sparks and damage finish like saws do when cutting. The VING does not leave jagged edges and unsightly finishes like shears and nibblers. The VING can make radius cuts, and also cut valley's with little effort. I urge you to compare our price to the price of quality power shears and nibblers. You will find that our tool costs much less, and does twice as much as power shears or nibblers. Not only does it do more we stand behind our product. Please, if you have one metal job or make a living working with metal this is a product you must have.

Please visit: www.pandppower.com


----------



## stortztools (Sep 20, 2013)

*Metal Roofing Tools*

Sheet Metal Tools

Just joined the forum and I know this is probably frowned upon but I've been extremely motivated to put together an extensive line of metal roofing tools from all parts of the world. Forums like this are great places to get new ideas and I'm trying to learn as much as possible so I can continue to enhance my product offering. Any thoughts on what products you have in your tool box that you couldn't live without?


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Get into the list. Here are some of the major materials you should have or, you may just want to hire a contractor and he will provide the materials for you.

standing seam
metal benders
snips
hand seamer
malco tool
gutter tool
tinner's hammer
marking/measuring tools
stubai tools
sheet metal brakes
masc tool


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

this is what saved me a ton of time, and they leave a jagged edge. they attach to a drill, i use a milwaukee 14.4 volt cordless and they work great.


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

There are many tools for metal roofing. I would like to suggest Metal Benders, Gutter Tools, Tinner's Hammers, Sheet Metal Brakes, Sheet Metal Clamps etc.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Requires a bit of strong arm too


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

· Eternabond RoofSeal Repair Tape, Alumibond and Copperflash-

· Everhard Hand Seamers and Seaming Tongs

· Freund Edge Rollers, Disk Rollers and Pliers

· Malco Edge Rollers, Seaming tongs, Snips and TurboShear

-----------------------------------
Roofers Austin | Austin Roofers


----------

